# Do you use two OD pedals ??



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Does anyone here run two OD pedals, one for rythmn crunch and one for lead? If so, what do you use and what type of amp. 

This would seen to make sense with a Fender, so you'd have three basic sounds and then you could sculpt the tones with the guitar volume and tone controls.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

well I use a Boss DS1 for rythm, then add in a blues driver, with the gain rolled off, and the level up, for the lead.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> well I use a Boss DS1 for rythm, then add in a blues driver, with the gain rolled off, and the level up, for the lead.


this is great for single channel amps.evilGuitar:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> this is great for single channel amps.evilGuitar:


well yeah, if the amp has a second channel, chances are its better than the pedals.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I have three actually.
When I'm using a single channel amp, I have use a Seymour Duncan Pickup Booster pedal for a completely clean boost to drive the amp a little harder for either more delicate solo passges or a little edge for blues stuff. Then I have an old RAT pedal from the mid-eighties. I bought it new and have never stopped using it. This gives me my standard rock tones. And recently I added a Big Muff for that BIGGGG sound. Kinda like a guitar being played at one end of a long hollow log. I use it specifically for just a couple of tunes we do that require that kind of sound.
When I use an amp that has an EQ bypass (Kingsley, Two-Rock) I just use that function as my low boost setting and bypass the Duncan Booster pedal. 

cheers
Pete


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

I got 4 for different flavours + levels of distortion and use a Dual Loop A/B switcher from Skreddy pedals to switch between the two pairs:
Side "A": Diamond Fireburst and Subdecay Blackstar
Side "B": Cusack Screamer Fuzz and Xotic BB Preamp

:rockon2:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...tonebone: trimode for crunch and overkill, hot british for modern high gain.

-dh


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Presently using a Boss SD-1 which I have modified beyond recognition and in front of that I use a Rangemaster style clone which I built , setup up similar to the katana boost . Use the SD-1 for the overdrive and kick in the boost for some solos. These two are followed by a Fulltone deja vibe and a homemade trem pedal.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Presently using a Boss SD-1 which I have modified beyond recognition and in front of that I use a Rangemaster style clone which I built , setup up similar to the katana boost . Use the SD-1 for the overdrive and kick in the boost for some solos. These two are followed by a Fulltone deja vibe and a homemade trem pedal.


God it must be nice to have the skills to do that. I've installed a couple of USB cards in a computer and a new speaker in my amp and that freaks me out.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...tonebone: trimode for crunch and overkill, hot british for modern high gain.
> 
> -dh


What type of amp do you run it through? How do you chain your stomp boxes? ( Ithink that's what you call it ??????)

P.S. Lou at Kaos was very helpful again today.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> God it must be nice to have the skills to do that. I've installed a couple of USB cards in a computer and a new speaker in my amp and that freaks me out.


Well as an occupation i work in industrial electronics so I have combined my trade and my hobby and have a lot of fun doing it. I have also built wah boards and setup my own special version. It has both the yellow and red fasel which you can select either or select them in series. I have also installed the Crybaby sweep selector switch but I really only find three out of six positions usable for me, and of course TB. 

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> What type of amp do you run it through? How do you chain your stomp boxes? ( Ithink that's what you call it ??????)
> P.S. Lou at Kaos was very helpful again today.



...glad to hear it! the amp is a traynor ycv40wr, a 40-watt 1-12 combo. i run the tonebones in front, and the effects pedals through the effects loops.

the tonebones are expensive - i had to really bite the bullet to spend $600 on a couple of distortion pedals! but, no regrets - i'm glad i did it. i was never able to get the kind of overdrive and distortion i wanted from solid state pedals. 

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Clearly most of us need varying degrees of distortion. Having two overdrives is a perfectly accpetable way to get this.

I suspect a more common combination is one overdrive and one distortion.


Personally I use a programmable modeler (Vox Tonelab SE) and set up the patches in banks of four patches.

Typically it goes:

Patch 1. Clean
Patch 2. Overdriven (mild to hairy as hell depending on the song).
Patch 3. Distorted
Patch 4. Solo


If there are specific effects I want for a song, this is also easily programmed. As a singer (sort of) it's great to be able to have the required patches programmed in sequence so I don't have to look down while I'm singing to make sure I nail the right sound.


----------



## fuel37 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a few overdrive/distortionpedals on my board. 

I run the signal into a compressor first then into a GoudieFX ts-808+ (ts-808 clone with some more/less gain options) then I run that into a stock TS-9 and then that runs into a modded proco rat that I can set anywhere from a clean boost to... a wide open distortion. I don't use the rat much but I use the ts-808 as my main overdrive and then set my gain on the ts-9 wide open and they sound perfect when switched on together (and the ts-9 sounds good alone).


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

*flexibility rules*

I've got a mark IIC+ and although the distortion from that amp is awesome I like to have a variety of flavours on tap. I have a pair of early rat II's, one stock, one Keeley-modded and a big muff. Between the pedals and the amp's two channels I've got a huge variety of sounds. I'm still thinking of picking up a few more, although I can't see myself having all of my pedals hooked up at the same time unless I had something like a Carl Martin Combinator since I hate how my guitar sounds with too many pedals in the chain.


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Feb 13, 2006)

I've got more. :wave: 

I use a Fulldrive II with the gain rolled down to about 9:00 with my strat over the clean channel for blues and light gain, then I have the boost function on the pedal set at about 3:00, and it takes off like a Tubescreamer through an overdriven amp.

Then I have a SD-1 to run over my amp's lead channel for gain and sustain boost with my Les Paul. 

A distortion pedal built by Eric Shannon over the lead channel with the Les Paul for heavier, more compressed gain. 

Sometimes I'll combine the SD-1 with the Shannon and slight delay and get really fusion sounding tones.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I must confess that I am an O/D junkie. Currently, I have:

TS-9
SD-1
OD-3
Route 66
BD-2
2 x Rats
Xotic BB
BYOC Triboost

all into a Mesa DC-5.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I use a Boss MT-2 (heavily modified), Boss MD-2 (again heavily modified), Boss OS-2 (modified), an old Rat, and old Big muff, Ibanez SM-9, a couple of homemade pedals, one patterened after the Distortion+ and one patterened after the ts-808, and a Boss HM-2 modified.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I start with a GoudieFX compressor which I run into a GoudieFX ts-808+ which the goes into a Fulldrive II. This gives me every kind of OD that I need. From mellow blues with just a touch of breakup to a full blown growling beast and everything inbetween.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

anybody here every run a visual sound jekyll and hyde? I've always been curious what they sound like.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Two od`s and a Fuzz live on my board. I use the London fuzz for nice thick cleans, and hit the Bad Monkey to drive it into higher gain. I use a Blues Devil for crunchy rythymns, and with my wah.

CT.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Since getting my Legacy I have turned into a pedalaholic! Not because the amp lacks tone, just because pedals just add more options and sound particulary fantastic on this amp. Currently, I have a Route 66, Jekyl and Hyde, Sparkle Drive and am waiting for UPS to deliver my Keeley Time Machine Boost which will be the jewel of my pedalboard!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Presently on my board, I have the Tonebone Classic, Fulltone OCD and a Boss BD-2 which I use for boosting my solos.


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

I've wanted an OCD for about a year now,how do you like yours?
I currently run an old RealTube (the black and yellow one),and a Prescription Electronics Experience pedal.For a REALLY scary solo sound I like to crack open the Vox Wah pedal and just leave it cocked open in that "sweet spot" where it picks up all those cool harmonics and wants to sustain for days.

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

> I've wanted an OCD for about a year now,how do you like yours?


I've traded mine for an HBE Power Screamer. I wasn't using the OCD much as I use the Tonebone most of the time.


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

I just recently added a Japanese Boss OD-2 to the Japanese Boss SD-1 that I've been using for ten years.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Changed my setup a while ago, neverending..., now use a Diamond J drive with the TR boost in it and a Bad Monkey. Use the monkey for the more driven sound and the J drive for the slightly driven sound, The boost works with either. I was surprised at the tone from the bad monkey.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Boss MD-2 for heavier distortion rock. Boss SD-1 for milder O/Drive rock. Run into a Carvin MTS amp on clean channel. Have another distortion channel on the amp if needed. Also I A/B between that amp and a Epi Valve Jr for other neat sounds. Oh...Almost forgot about the Boss GE-7 EQ that I also use to shape souds when I want to. I like those 2 dist/OD pedals.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

powrshftr said:


> I've wanted an OCD for about a year now,how do you like yours?
> I currently run an old RealTube (the black and yellow one),and a Prescription Electronics Experience pedal.For a REALLY scary solo sound I like to crack open the Vox Wah pedal and just leave it cocked open in that "sweet spot" where it picks up all those cool harmonics and wants to sustain for days.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Hey Scott, I recently got a OCD (v.2) and I love it! Cleans up very nicely when you turn down the volume on the guitar, but still retains tone and defintion. Highly recommended!


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Feb 13, 2006)

I replied in this thread a long time ago, but I've changed.

I still use a Fulldrive, SD-1 and Shannon Distortion, but I no longer use the gain channel on my amp. 

All gain sounds come from the Fulldrive in any assortment of settings. If I want a really thick OD, I'll turn on the boost function. The other two are strictly booster pedals. 

If I want to cut through, and get a volume boost, I'll turn on the SD-1 set at vol-max, gain-2, tone-5. If I want fuzz, I'll turn on the Shannon. Keep in mind, I'm getting these sounds by playing at a level where the tubes are just starting to break up. I've never been happier, and I'm getting tonnes of compliments on my tone since I've done it.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I use pretty much the same thing. A clean boost, fulldrive and analogman sunface for fuzz. Run them into single channel amp (Carmen Ghia or Fender Bandmaster) at the edge of breakup, with the volume dialled off just a bit. Sounds great, very versatile.

Took me a while to warm up to the fulldrive. Don't like it much at bedroom levels, but take it to a show and it really shines. I don't use the "vintage" setting much (though it is a good tubescreamer sound), but the flat mid and comp cut are great. I have the Mosfet one, and usually leave it in the Mosfet setting most of the time.


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

I use a Vox Brit Boost set to full boost (not treble boost) for my classic rock rhythm tones. I have an Xotic BB Preamp which is in line before the Vox. I kick that one along with the Vox for higher gain rhythm and riffs. This set up is relatively new for me, but I'm getting great sounds with it.

Cheers,
B


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*Five ODs and counting...*

Maybe a bit much, but I like to have a lot of different flavors of drive at my feet. The Hotcake is mainly for clean boost (just a touch of grit), the ts8 side of the Route66 is light-crunch rhythm, Bad Monkey for med-crunch rhythm, the Barber Tone Pump for thick, clear but distorted lead and the Barber Direct Drive is for all out gain / lead... or at least as far as I can get with a single channel Fender amp. I use various combinations of these for even more gain, and all at once to do that big ridiculous meltdown thing where everything goes full feedback at the end of a song.

I don't use any OD on the Zoom digital thing, that's just for verb, chorus, delay, tuner, noisegate, etc. 

Here's a pic taken before I squeezed in the Bad Monkey.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I want to say that reading about this stuff is fun. It'll be more fun when there's another OD in my rig!

I had that same Zoom GFX-1 pedal (as above) for a while and it worked okay into a solid state Laney, but it wasn't organic enough into the Traynor YCV50 tube amp. Sold the Zoom to an up-and-comer. 

My preferred Marshall Guv'nor sounds fanastic into either channel of the Traynor which itself has two gain settings on the footswitch. In combination there are lots of usable tones, and suffices while I shop for other pedals, but it's not enough. Sometimes I miss the Boss Blues Driver I used to use but had to trade for Kraft Dinner or something, but it might just be sentimentality. 

What I do know, and repeatedly tell young players, is that you won't know what a pedal sounds like until you try it in your own rig, and have lived with it a while.

The tube Duncan pedal someone above mentioned sounded great the only time I tried it. Anyone got one they'd trade for a cheap plywood classical guitar?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Was just going through this and realized how much my pedalboard has changed. I have 3 O/D pedals on my board right now. An MI Audio Crunch Box, Tonebone Classic, HBE PowerScreamer all boosted by a BBE Boosta Grande. I've got a Blues Pro on it's way too! I'm thinking it would bump something out. I think 4 is just too much..


----------



## cale0906 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Od*

My favorite Od is the original ( Black One ) Reverend DriveTrain ! 
I had a ToneBone Classic , still have a FullDrive 2 , Sparkle Drive , but the Drivetrain rules for Blues !


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

Z-Vex Fuzz Factory either straight as fuzz or as compressed and sagged fuzz with the gate on, Keeley compressor and a Blackstone appliance. For about 5-7 different distortion/gain settings on any single channel amp. Sometimes in series, sometimes by themselves.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Bahahaha! Back from the deaaaaaaad!!!!!


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I may have missed it, but anyone here actually STACK their ODs/Distortions? Likely only makes sense on a clean amp, since something already dirty can sound super saturated or messy with too much pushing it.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have 3 different pedals for gain and all are after the booster so theoretically That makes 6 drives


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

I run 6 or 7 different tube screamers a into 5 or 6 different klons, and 3 different blues drivers, with 13 or 14 different drives and distortions, and 4 or 5 different boosts in the chain at various points.

Don't even get me started on the dozens of Fuzz pedals in the front, or the hundred or so modulations and time based effects in the loop, plus a few loopers scattered at different points.

And _the_ amp?
Like, only one?
You're joking.

I run a switcher into 16 different amp heads, combos, and combinations of heads into combos, and heads and combos into cabinets.

All analog. All true bypass. All buffered. All Boss. All boutique.

I have 10,056 guitars and I play 3 simultaneously for any given setup.

3D stereo wet dry wet dry wet dry wet dry wet dry wet dry wet dry with 3 amps dedicated solely to preserving reverb trails. 

My toan is AWESOME!

And every song I've written, thousands of them, have gone straight to number one in the charts. And all of them are equally great.


Ha!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

K reckless put what's left of the 8 ball down and get some rest!


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Used to run 2 TS9s into a Deluxe Reverb.

C


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Brian Johnston said:


> I may have missed it, but anyone here actually STACK their ODs/Distortions? Likely only makes sense on a clean amp, since something already dirty can sound super saturated or messy with too much pushing it.


Yes. I have two ODs that I almost only use stacked. I stack a Rocktron Austin Gold into a Boss OD3 for a tone that reminds me of a cranked Tweed Twin or Bassman


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I must have missed this the first time, or just been blind reading through it now.

I have 4 distortion pedals & while I have hooked all 4 up at the same time, mostly I use 1, 2 or 3-soemtimes together.
I use different ones for different sounds, but also combine them for other options.

I have a Boss DS-1 & DF-1, a DOD FX53 and an Empress Distortion.

If I hook up just one it's normally the Empress as it's the most versatile, but 2 or 3 it's any combination of them.

I find the DS-1 & the FX53 together work great.
They balance each other out so the strengths of those pedals come through & the "weaknesses" (Intentional quotes) are taken care of.

As well sometimes I like distortion before my AW3 (AutoWah) sometimes I like it after--so typically if I have 3 distortions & the AW-3 it's DS-1>AW-3>Empress>FX53.
The DF-2 is pretty much the same as the DS-1 so I use both of them one is set for a softer distortion & the other for a sharper one.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow an almost 13 year old thread has been resurrected.

Presently, I stack two OD pedals, a Klon KTR before a Hermida Zendrive in to a DRRI or a 68 PR Custom. I use either one for rhythm and lead but also stack the two together for higher gain leads.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Last night at band practice, I used two OD's in front of a 2 channel amp with footswitchable gain boost. A Timmy into a TS808 into the Mesa LSS. Altogether, that gives me 12 different gain levels (some overlap, so maybe more like 8 or 9 different levels of gain overall). My amp's channel 2 is set to light crunch so I can add gain to it (if it was already massively distorted, it's hard to add more gain to that). 

So I cascade gain pedals all the time and I also cascade or put gain pedals in front of distorted amps/channels. With only 2 pedals and 2 channels, I can cover a lot of ground, gain-wise. I don't feel the need for more than that and it keeps pedalboards to a reasonable size.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

BD2 into a TC MojoMojo 

both fairly low and stacked for tele
one or the other for P90s and humbucker for more cut - BD2 or more fat - MM. 

into Traynor YCV 40 clean side

looking around on the interweb i wonder if my mojomojo is different than others or maybe faulty in a good way. a dark round sound completely different from the BD2. it's the only one i've ever played so don't know how it compares to other similar

j


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Klone into Kingsley Minstrel, Zen Drive into Minstrel, Barber Burn Unit into KM, Sunface into KM.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

player99 said:


> Klone into Kingsley Minstrel, Zen Drive into Minstrel, Barber Burn Unit into KM, Sunface into KM.


You forgot Kingsley Minstrel into Kingsley Minstrel.  There's one available in the For Sale section if you want to try it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I generally have one od and one distortion, but lately I using two Overdrives.

Right now, those are a tube screamer and a sparkle drive mod.

With those two and a little volume knob manipulation I seem to get all the levels of clean to dirt I need.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I recently picked up an MXR Sugar Drive.

I've been using that last in the chain, right before the amp, always on, to bring the amp up to the edge of breakup (it's an old Blackface Fender Deluxe).

To kick up from "clean" to a raunchier sound I step on an Xotic AC Booster (earlier in the chain) and to push THAT sound a little louder and more saturated for solos, I use an MXR/CAE clean boost.

Like this:

guitar > clean boost > AC Booster > various chorus, delay, reverb > Sugar Drive > amp


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I also run the MXR Sugar Drive. It kicked all the other ODs off my board.

Whether my YCV50, 2204, 4010, 410H, or 2525H, it pushes the amp right into euphoria with all knobs at noon.
It's like adding another half rotation to the amp's gain knob.


----------



## discrete.infinity (Feb 1, 2020)

I use 3 !

Astro Tone fuzz copy -> Route 66 (Tube Screamer copy) -> Fairfield Circuitry Barbershop -> Princeton Reverb

I typically have the Astro and Barbershop set to be subtler and the Route 66 set to be closer to max gain.

I will usually leave the Barbershop on most of the time cause the Sag knob makes my strings feels nice even when my amp is on quieter levels. (Guitar volume will clean things up nicely)

Barbershop and Astro can sound good together for moderate yet harmonically rich overdrive. Then kicking in the Route 66 to get into real distortion.

I have V2 of the Route 66 and it sounds awesome. I mean, its my first Tube Screamer type pedal but Ive tried others and I think its reputation is deserved (and its inexpensive to grab on kjiji!). But its kind of plain sounding .... Predictable ... When its by itself. Its really fun to use subtler settings on the other pedals to make the classic Tube Screamer sound more interesting.. Astro will had more harmonics and mess with the spectrum a bit and the Barbership will mess with the dynamics. Fun times for sure.

I think the "secret" to a lot of dirty sounds is multiples stages of gain/drive and carefully tweaking...


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I generally use 20 od pedals.


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

Boss SD-1 into OCD into TC Spark mini boost. 

practice amp is a Bassbreaker 007 and I usually have the gain about 9/10 o'clock

Jamming amp is Hot Rod Deluxe, run fairly clean


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

My little pedalboard goes like this:

TC Electronic Polytune 2 Noir–>SoloDallas Storm—>YellowBrick Tubescreamer—>Arcane Analog LM308 Rat—>Boss DM-2w


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

For the set up of my Bartel Sugarland, I use two OD’s; an Ultra Phonix and an Andy Timmons BB Preamp. I also run a Lysis (fuzz) and a Benson Preamp that I use for a boost. The Benson is on most of the time.

lysis-UP-BB Preamp- Benson Preamp


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Last night I threw on the DS-1 > VS/XO > SL Drive. I have it set up so I can use all 4 at once (vs/xo is dual). Gain pedals don't necessarily have to function as their name suggests. They can be stacked for different specific tones as well. None of the pedals are above the 9 o'clock mark, DS-1 gain is totally off. But still on if you know what I mean with that one.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The old Ampeg Scrambler is a decent, if unruly, octave-up fuzz, but has a few shortcomings. One is that it has no sensitivity/drive adjustment, so is variable in its response, depending on what guitar you plug into it. Another is that, like most octave-up fuzzes, it needs to have some of the treble removed from the input signal in order to perform optimally, and also needs a more sustained signal to allow the octave to "bloom" after the initial harmonic haze dies down. So what I did was I simply built a modified MXR Distortion+ and an Ampeg Scrambler into one enclosure with a true bypass for the whole thing. I did the usual sorts of mods to keep the low end intact in the Dist+, and added some caps to roll off more of the top end. The Gain control on the Dist+ serves to set how much the input sustains (or at least creates the illusion), and the Volume control on it sets how hard the Scrambler will be pushed. The stock Scrambler has a Blend control that pans between the octave-up and the "clean" input signal. The controls are very interactive and yield all manner of outcomes from a slightly coloured boost (D gain down, Blend fully clockwise), through to a nice sturdy grunt (Blend clockwise, Gain and Vol up), a pleasing octave up blended with grunt (Blend about midpoint, Gain up, Texture and Vol adjusted to taste), to an audio implosion when driven too hard.

It may look like a single pedal but is really two drives underneath.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Why have just 2 OD pedals when you can have a rig like this?


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

aC2rs said:


> Why have just 2 OD pedals when you can have a rig like this?


That.is.AWESOME!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It needs a booster in front.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> It needs a booster in front.


I was thinking a tuner. But with that much gain, you probably wouldn't need one.


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

Union T&T Swindle (Always on). Pushing it with a 1981 Inventions DRV.
Into what ever single channel amp I'm using that night.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I have 4 OD pedals on my board (5 if you count that one is a dual box). They all do slightly different things and I find over the course of a night they help me avoid ear fatigue. Depending on the season I play Vox or Fender type amps, and if at all possible I want them hitting the edge of their break up. 3 of the 5 options are boosts of different sorts and 2 of them are proper drive options.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

An update... now using three OD type pedals with my AMP1 Iridium. I keep the gain down to about 3-4 on the Iridum (which is still quite a bit with humbuckers). From my guitar I go into Nigel Touch Overdrive (very low gain setting)... into the Tall & Fat FET Clean Boost (which actually does add in gain... set at a very low level) and finally into the FR 100 overdrive (gain set at 9-'clock). Overall, each one adds something into the tone, which is why I'm connecting all of them in a chain, but at very low levels, and adds some nice quality and fullness to the Iridium.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Cardamonfrost said:


> Used to run 2 TS9s into a Deluxe Reverb.
> 
> C


As an update to this, I now run 2 drive pedals on my Princeton. Catalinbread DLS, always on and then a TS9 when I need to push the DLS.

This is with my R8. I suspect if I ever finish my Esquire build, I will go back to stacking TS9s infront of my Princeton.
C


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Another update, lol... forgot to include my Bloodbuzz... my current go-to fuzz (I don't use that much, but it's there when I want it) and a fantastic Drive section with voices (to reduce bass, etc.). I need to do a shoot-out with the Bloodbuzz and FR 100, although I don't think I would sell either... both are keepers!

Update 3: OK... now I have the Tall & Fat going into the Nigel, going into the FR 100, going into the Bloodbuzz. All gains on these things are very low, but merging and I like the tone (I would have to record something and compare it to other recordings). The thing about the Nigel is that it is super fat, even on low gain, UNLESS you turn down your guitar's volume... it cleans up very nicely when you do that. And then turn up the guitar's volume when playing lead, since the extra fatness comes in quite handy. The only downfall with all this setup is that you don't use the Lead boost on the FR 100 (you don't need it, since lead is full guitar volume and rhythm is guitar volume backed off).


----------

